# Solar Power



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Good Morning every one!

Is Solar Power used on Cyprus. For heating or electricity. With 340 sunny days there should be a potential, but living on Tenerife before my experience was that it was not much used. However, its much used in Greece so perhaps also on Cyprus

Regards

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Good Morning every one!
> 
> Is Solar Power used on Cyprus. For heating or electricity. With 340 sunny days there should be a potential, but living on Tenerife before my experience was that it was not much used. However, its much used in Greece so perhaps also on Cyprus
> 
> ...


There are companies who do Photovoltaic energy which you can get grants from the Government for. You can generate enough energy to run your home plus extra which is sold back to the grid so at the endof the year you are in profit


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Good Morning every one!
> 
> Is Solar Power used on Cyprus. For heating or electricity. With 340 sunny days there should be a potential, but living on Tenerife before my experience was that it was not much used. However, its much used in Greece so perhaps also on Cyprus
> 
> ...


Our water is heated by solar power. Most houses and buildings in Cyprus have solar panels and water tanks somewhere on the roof. We find ours works very well in summer and adequately in the winter. Just have to time when you do the washing up in winter, but then I need no excuse to delay doing it!

The thermo-voltaic cells to generate electricity using solar power are becoming more common. we had our house surveyed with a view to getting some panels but apparently we can't get enough panels on the part of our roof that faces south, to make it worthwhile. We were told we needed four at least and we can't get that many up there without moving the water heating panel. 

I have also noticed a number of wind turbines appearing in our area.


----------

